# Dive 12 Sept 2010 AWESOME!!!



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

Myself, Carl and his G/F's son headed out Sunday morning at 0630 for a little R/R .....fishing and Spearing. We we arrived at our sport around 0800, we dropped our lines in the water and hooked up on trigger, amberjack and snapper(can't wait til 1 Oct). We made our first dive at 0900 and this is the video I took with my GoPro Hero, I'm still trying to figure it out. The camera was mounted oin my wrist so I had to edit 20 minutes of crap. _The second dive we did most of our spearfishing and Carl hunting bugs. What a great dive. Hope you enjoy the video._


----------



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

*CAUTION!!!! Might get sea sick watching video*

After putting this together, I had to figure a better way to film. A camera mounted on the wrist is not easy to steady so I took one of my kids old skate board helmets and was able to attach my camera. 

I should have much better video next trip and I should be able to shoot and film at the same time.

One day I might be able to post steady video like Clay's and FireFishVideo. :notworthy:

The best part of my video is the last 2 mins.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad you had a fun trip. I started to view the video and had to go take a seasick pill after about 30 seconds.:thumbup:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Not too shabby for a rookie. I am certainly glad that the snapper are almost extinct.


----------



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

lobsterman; said:


> I am certainly glad that the snapper are almost extinct.


Yep, we saw a few out there. There is a small wall of large snapper that I filmed at the end of the video.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I saw several I wouldn't mind catching or popping.


----------



## skythe (Mar 7, 2010)

thats awsome man i cant wait to get out there one of these days...


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

I have the same camera. First time out I had it mounted on my speargun. I have since mounted it on a rock climbing type helmet. Works well and the helmet doesn't interfere with anything. Good luck!


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting! Helluva lotta fish in one small area!
Mike


----------

